# Tricks for centering 2013 brakes?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Folks-
I'm loving the new Red on my Venge. The only problem I'm having is that the "self centering" brakes seem to be prone to the right side pad dragging. As a result, I'm running my brakes more open than I'd like. Can anyone give me some tips to nailing the centering? Thanks,


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Hey Folks-
> I'm loving the new Red on my Venge. The only problem I'm having is that the "self centering" brakes seem to be prone to the right side pad dragging. As a result, I'm running my brakes more open than I'd like. Can anyone give me some tips to nailing the centering? Thanks,


they do tend to swing around pretty easily, is there a chance that the length of the housing is pushing the caliper over a bit? hmmmm...you did say the right side was dragging, so i guess that wouldn't be the problem. i used a 15mm cone wrench (pretty sure it was a 15) to adjust them, and the small centering screws to fine tune them after that. i can't remember the exact method on the SRAM instructions, but you might want to check them out.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. The rear brake is ok, the front actually seems to have a bit too much housing that is pushing it over. I'll trim that and reset. Thanks!


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

13mm open end wrench is all you need to center the brakes


mjdwyer23 said:


> Hey Folks-
> I'm loving the new Red on my Venge. The only problem I'm having is that the "self centering" brakes seem to be prone to the right side pad dragging. As a result, I'm running my brakes more open than I'd like. Can anyone give me some tips to nailing the centering? Thanks,


----------



## bmorgan4 (Jan 25, 2013)

agreed. Just use the 13mm open end wrench to center. No point in using those little centering screws, that is a pain. I miss my old force brakes that I could just grab and swing which way I wanted. Newer isnt always better!


----------

